# A Hard Lesson Learned. .....Sigh



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I haven't had much muzzleloader luck. I didn't see one deer until tonight. I've been hunting a certain property with no luck. I decided to hit a small hobby farm that I hunt. It's pretty small with very little wooded area, but deer pass through pretty regularly. 
I work third shift and didn't sleep well, woke up way early and decided to go back to sleep. Well, my wife woke me up at 415, dammit. I had a half hour drive on top of it. So I bust ass and hurry out the door after loading my gun. Got to my spot with an hour of legal time left. Walk to my spot and after a half hour I got the thought, did I put a primer in? Well guess what? No primer, dammit! Walk back to the truck with a quickness. Put my primer in and walk back to my spot. I now have about 15 minutes left. 
I'm watching the feild edges up until about 6 minutes left and decided to start walking back. 
About half way to my truck I see a deer feeding on the edge of the feild. Look through my scope and holy crap, a big buck. At least a 10 pointer! My heart is pounding, I look at my phone and I still had 3 minutes left. So I get on my stomach and inch closer. He stood there staring at me, I waited until he put his head back down and positioned myself for a shot. 100 yards, my gun will hit that with ease. I shot and missed. He ran quartering toward me and stopped 70 yards out perfectly broadside. Load another one you say? Nope, I talked myself right out of bringing another round. I figured I only needed one shot, over confidence at its finest. He didn't spook and watched me walk all the way to my truck and never ran off. 
I'm petty bummed and can't stop thinking why the hell I didn't bring another round. I am sure I would have hit him on the second chance. DUMB. On to try and get him with my bow I guess.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Strange how hunts like this always happen with the "big ones". Trust me ... been there done that. These are the deer/hunts you never forget!!!!


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

I feel your pain. I recently took the kayak to the Scioto and paddled 20 minutes to my fishing spot before realizing I'd left my rod in the truck.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Snook said:


> Strange how hunts like this always happen with the "big ones". Trust me ... been there done that. These are the deer/hunts you never forget!!!!


Honestly the biggest deer I've ever had a chance to take. Crazy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You have the memory even if you didn't get the deer. You'll always have that and sometimes those are as much or more rewarding in the end.

Why did you miss? Are you sure you missed?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I would call that something other than over confidence...


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lundy said:


> You have the memory even if you didn't get the deer. You'll always have that and sometimes those are as much or more rewarding in the end.
> 
> Why did you miss? Are you sure you missed?


100 percent Lundy. No doubt about it. Not sure why I missed. I shot my gun right before the season began. I'm not sure.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

X2 Shad RAP


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

PPPPPPP


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

FlashGordon said:


> I feel your pain. I recently took the kayak to the Scioto and paddled 20 minutes to my fishing spot before realizing I'd left my rod in the truck.


That's just terrible


----------

